

Smart Home as a Gift for Raspberry  Pi Owners - evamaurina
http://xmas.flatout-technologies.com/

======
evamaurina
All tinkers and makers,

when we started Flatout two years ago, the first gateway for our smart home
that we used was the the Raspberry Pi. This mini computer has been by our side
since the beginning. We are emotionally deeply attached to it and it played a
major role in building up our business. So this year we thought that we would
like to contribute in two ways.

1- Over the years many Raspberry Pi fans expressed their enthusiasm for our
project of providing an affordable smart home platform, so we decided to
prepare a special christmas present - just for them. So if you own a Pi and a
few Z-wave devices you will be able to use the FlatCloud. 2 - We will donate a
certain amount of money to the Raspberry Pi foundation to support their cause.

Control lights, sensors / actuators, any home appliance - monitor energy - set
up your rooms and most importantly the Actions will allow your devices to
speak with each other. Merry Christmas everyone!

